# "hot apple pie"



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

1 gal apple cider
1/2 gal apple juice not concentrate
1lb light brown sugar
1 bottle mccormic cinnamon sticks

simmer for 1 hour.

when cool add 1/5 of everclear or vodka. i used vodka and I'm going to try and use rum on the next batch. Depending on how much cinnamon taste you want to have determins how long you keep the sticks in for.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> 1 gal apple cider
> 1/2 gal apple juice not concentrate
> 1lb light brown sugar
> 1 bottle mccormic cinnamon sticks
> ...


Hey loki...long time no talk....anyway, a small bar in my hometown makes this...if I remember right its almost exactly like that but with both everclear and vodka. I'm assuming they use a half a fifth each though because if not, that would be rediculous. They also add the liquor when it's warm and leave a few cinnamon sticks in the mix and toss it in the cooler. 1 buck a shot. That suff is awesome. I could drink it out of a glass....barly any alcohol taste at all either. good stuuuufffff.:al
Adam


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

oh i also forgot to add....regarding your title...giggity


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

We have been making this for a couple of years now.
The only difference is we cut down some on the other liquids and use a bit more liquor. We use clear liquor from a mason jar to make this and it is awesome.:tu


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

adamh_25_ said:


> I'm assuming they use a half a fifth each though because if not, that would be rediculous
> Adam


I wouldn't be so sure of that. When I make, I usually make about 6 gallons at a time and add 3 liters of Everclear. Tastes great and you can hardly even taste the alcohol. Although after a few cups you definitely know its there.:al


----------

